

Guy makes $28K per month writing "fake" book reviews - adrianhoward
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/best-book-reviews-money-buy-131408538.html

======
shahed
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4439900>

~~~
adrianhoward
D'oh.

